# little piggy 240



## EKSILE (Oct 1, 2005)

ive heard alot of wierd noises come out of cars, but nothing at all like this, the previous owner took ok care of the car, im slowly working up to where it should be, im a little affraid to check this out im kinda sure what it is but not completely, coming from the back of my car ....only when i back up, is this OINKING noise...when im inside the car, now when your outside...if metal could fart thats what it would sound like, i get a little embarrased parking in public places and i try to put my car in reverse in a parking spot so when i leave where im at i wont get embarrased when im leaving the parking lot, its just an all around weird noise, as far as i know its the breaks...the rear breaks, wouldnt suprise me if it was tho, the car had 145,000 on it before he sold it and didnt bother to replace the timing chain. :fluffy:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

change the rear brake pads. They have worn at an angle and vibrate against the disk when you reverse.


----------

